# Belts vs. Suspenders



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi. I'm looking to get a new pair of pants to replace my old 5k/5k rated pair since it's not cutting it anymore.

I've isolated several pants but now I'm wondering whether to get the pant that includes suspenders or go with a more traditional pair and use a belt.

For the ones who have experience in both, which one do you prefer? Which holds the pants better and stop snow from getting in?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

What kind of suspenders? I have the dc donons and they come with suspenders but they're worthless and uncomfortable. I usually just let them dangle and it looks cool. BUT! the pants have a removable waist gaiter with a drawstring and I just pull on it and it's all i need to hold it up. If you really want to keep snow out on powder days get pants with a waist gaiter. I like to sag my pants a little and when I wear regular pants snow always gets in.


----------



## jas_kidd32 (Jul 25, 2010)

These are what I meant with suspenders:

Sessions Balance: Sessions Balance Pant - Snowboarder.com

Nomis Simon Chamerlain: Nomis SC Simon Chamberlain Pant 2011 | Snowboarder Magazine

Which pants have the waist gaiter?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

jas_kidd32 said:


> These are what I meant with suspenders:
> 
> Sessions Balance: Sessions Balance Pant - Snowboarder.com
> 
> ...


 neither of the description mention they that have a waist gaiter so I don;t think they do. If you don't sag your pants I don't think you have to worry so much.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

the green sessions pants suspenders don;t look adjustable. I would go with the nomis pants. As long as it's snug around the waist snow won;t be creeping down your underwear


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

i got a pair of karbon pants i wear that have suspenders in them are are really comfortiable.


----------

